# OH's new show dog



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yesterday we chose the dog that is coming to us for my husband to show. We have opted to rather than go for a young puppy to go for an older pup. The breeder knew we were looking for a male to show we had looked at several 1 being Poppy's brother sadly he grew to big before we settled on Jason.

He is very similar to my old dog Owen and although I know his breeding my OH doesn't. Jason is in fact the grandson of my old boy Owen's sister. We are not sure when he is coming to us it may be that they bring him over for the national or we may have to wait a little longer but he will be here within the next few months.

Owen


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorgeous looking dog.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He is lovely I've liked him since I first saw his photo when he was 5 weeks old so when the breeder decided to sell him she gave us first refusal as someone in Serbia had also seen his photo and wanted him.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Lovely boy! I wish you lots of luck with him!

Bet you can't wait to get him!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we have had another change of plan Jason is no longer coming to us in fact he is going to live in France. OH was no 100% certain about him so we told his breeder he had changed his mind. His breeders mum has now offered us her young show dog Peter. He is half brother to her good champion bitch and she was keeping him to show herself but offered him to us. It does mean that by not having Jason I will not be able to carry on Owen's lines but we will just have to start again with new lines IF we decide to breed again.

So now meet Peter.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is a handsome dog.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Firedog said:


> He is a handsome dog.


Thank you I would have still liked to have had Jason but to be honest I'm not sure if it wasn't just because of the link to Owen.

Peter is quite like Poppy he is slightly paler in colour had more white on his face and shorter socks but type wise is very similar untill we meet him we'll not know how similar but there was a suggestion about doing brace with them.

He is coming over the day before the national so we will get him on may 8th.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I am sorry it hasn't quite worked out the way you expected and you haven't your link, it comes across in your post how much you love your dogs.

I just think he is gorgeous, the white accentuates the brindle or tiger stripes, whatever you call them. I would be proud to have him by my side.

If you had of had Jason do you think that you would have always compared him to Owen?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes I think I would have been comparing him to Owen especially as OH would be showing him and Owen was very much my dog.

Peter is beautiful though and at the end of the day he is OH's dog not mine so the decision is his and he didn't care for Jason. He didn't know the link to Owen until after he had said no. I didn't tell him as I didn't want to influence him in any way it had to be his choice not mine.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Peter is now on his way over to us. They were traveling over from Belfast on the 6pm ferry and will dock in Liverpool at around 6.30am tomorrow.

His breeder took him to an open show over easter were he went BPIB and BOB and hound puppy group 3 out of an entry of 20 whippets. All at the age of 7 months and at his very first show.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow - Can't wait to hear the updates. I bet you are very excited too xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are he's not entered at the National his first show with us is a limit show with Poppy were he will be competing against Poppy I just hope she beats him lol. Then he has a couple of open shows before we take him to Blackpool champ show.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Peter has arrived. He is a sweet boy he needs to fill out a bit and settle in but he is lovely.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

he's lovely all the best with him


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

He's lovely, promising already! Good luck and look forward to hearing all about his wins! (Not over Poppy, of course  )


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> He's lovely, promising already! Good luck and look forward to hearing all about his wins! (Not over Poppy, of course  )


His first show is a limit show and Poppy is still just about in puppy fortunately there is an av puppy dog and an av puppy bitch so they will be in different classes. I have however put them both into whippet open simply because I now the judge like Poppy.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww Peter is lovely


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

OH took Peter to his first ringcraft class last night and actually did quite well. Peter was a bit nervous at first but Poppy stopped to have a wee before we went in and I told OH to wait but no he had to go off on his own. He said Peter walked in saw the other people and then just froze.

Can't believe the mother in law has come to tea and Robert has convinced her she has seen Peter before After being here for about an hour she suddenly said theres 2 big ones in here were's that one come from. OH just said thats Peter you've seen him before and she just said oh I just couldn't remember him.


----------

